# Pen Swap?



## Blind_Squirrel

My idea is not a PITH swap, but an actual pen swap (A makes for B, B makes for A).

If there is enough interest I would be willing to run it.


----------



## GaryMGg

Scott,
what's yer plan? Pick names randomly a pair at a time?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Either a total random Match A to B or if we come out with an even enough mix and the majority agrees, match a "seasoned" maker with a newer maker.  

seasoned = 100+ pens
newer = &lt; 100 pens


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I would be interested, but when did we do the PITH and when is it up agian??


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />I would be interested, but when did we do the PITH and when is it up agian??



I don't recall.  That is why I started the poll.


----------



## PatrickTaylor

Sorry, but what's PITH?


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by PatrickTaylor_
> <br />Sorry, but what's PITH?



Pen In The Hat
You volunteer to make a pen "and put it in the proverbial hat".  The PITH Mistress [] matches you at random with another member to receive your pen.  Therefor you send a pen to someone and receive a pen from someone.

Here are pics from the last PITH 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_view.asp?cname=PITH2006&mid=3029&cid=3288


----------



## rherrell

Sounds like a great idea! Put me down for under 100.


----------



## exoticwo

Scott,
Please add me to the over 100 list.
Thanks,


----------



## IPD_Mrs

You can add me to the under 100.  What would make this even more of a learning process for us new guys is to have the experienced turner critique the work to help us out down the road.


----------



## ericw95

Add me to the under 100 list


----------



## Texatdurango

Sounds interesting, put me down in the rookie division.

If I might make a suggestion, change the numbers from a rookie to seasoned.  I've made over 100 pens in the 7 months I have been turning but don't feel any where near seasoned.

I also like MLKWoodWorking's idea of a veteran turner actually getting our pens and giving some feedback.

George


----------



## CaptG

Sounds fun, put me in the over 100 list.


----------



## ashaw

Put me down over 100 list


----------



## txbatons

Under for me, please. I'd love to get positive and critical feedback.


----------



## dalemcginnis

Add me to the under list.


----------



## pentex

Add me to the under list.


----------



## barkisini

Amen to what MLK and Tex said.

I would be down for the under 100 "got a lot to learn" category.

Thanks,

John B.


----------



## GaryMGg

Put me in the "don't know squat" category, way, way below those guys with 100 pens.


----------



## CSue

Okay. I think I still belong in the rookie division, too.  Put me down for under 100.


----------



## skiprat

Sounds like fun to me. I don't know or care what list I belong to, but I'm keen. Will this be stock standard B2B's []or can we be creative?[]


----------



## cigarman

Put me in at over 100.(you did mean age didn't you [])


----------



## jtate

Put me down for the over 100 list.

I like the PITH protocol pretty well too.  That was fun.

And, if ANY penturner wants my advice - FWIW - please feel free to send your pens to me and I'll tell you what I think of them. (Keep in mind that I like fountain pens.   )

  Heck, I'll even send them back to you in a week or two.

Julia


----------



## kcordon

Put me in for under 100, way under.

Kevin


----------



## doddman70

sounds great put me down for right at 100[]

Shane


----------



## JohnStout

Please put me in the over 100.


----------



## mick

I'm in. Sounds like fun! Put me in the over 100 group


----------



## MarkHix

ad me as an under.


----------



## PTJeff

i'v always wanted to do a swap, i'm in (match or draw,) 
as an under 100 of course


----------



## IPD_Mrs

OK going to throw a loop in this one.  Actually put US in for two.  One from the Mrs. and the other from me.


----------



## edman2

Put me down for the under 100 group.


----------



## Poppy

Put me down for the under 100 group please.


----------



## Jim15

Count me in, over 100 group.


----------



## fiferb

Count me in on the over 100.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Sounds like fun to me. I don't know or care what list I belong to, but I'm keen. Will this be stock standard B2B's []or can we be creative?[]



Feel free to do the voodoo that you do so well! []


----------



## Narwhale

Add me to the under 100 list. [8D]

BUT by the time I make one pen worth giving to someone here, it will be well over 100 pens....... []   []

Rich S.
Houston


----------



## ken69912001

I am in. Over 100 list. I did that in my first six months.


----------



## EeyorIs21

Count me In, under 100[B)]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> Pen In The Hat
> You volunteer to make a pen "and put it in the proverbial hat".  The PITH Mistress [] matches you at random with another member to receive your pen.  Therefor you send a pen to someone and receive a pen from someone.
> 
> Here are pics from the last PITH
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_view.asp?cname=PITH2006&mid=3029&cid=3288



Did I hear my name called?[:X][:X]


----------



## TBone

Scott, I'm in for under 100


----------



## clthayer

I'm in for over 100


----------



## polarbear1

put me on the list for over 100, I'm guessing you will have lots more members who have made over 100 then under, maybe to simplify you should do random, I'm in either way.


----------



## barrels

Count me In.....over 100 group

Eric 
www.picturetrail.com/barrels


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Update as of July 29, 1:00 PM EDT (I can't edit the original post)

So far for the "newer" list I have:

rherrel
MLKWoodWorking
Mrs. MLKWookWorking
ericw95
Texatdurango
txbatons
dalemcginnis
pentex
barkisini
GaryMGg
CSue
kcordon
MarkHix
PTJeff
edman2
Poppy
Narwhale
EeyorIs21
TBone
RonSchmitt
d01phn1vr
-------------
21 "newer" turners

For the "seasoned" list I have:

Blind Squirrel
exoticwo
CaptG
ashaw
skiprat
cigarman
jtate
doddman70
JohnStout
mick
Jim15
fiferb
ken69912001
clthayer
polarbear1
barrels
Verne
grumps
smoky10
-------------
19 "seasoned" turners

That gives us a total of 40 individuals.  Let's keep the thread open until the 1st of August and see what we come up with for totals.


----------



## Verne

Put me in. Guess it would be the "seasoned" group.
Vern


----------



## Texatdurango

I'm surprised that some of the more well known members arenâ€™t participating in this.  Perhaps they have done these swaps before, too many times, and have a drawer full of Junkers made by us beginners! []


----------



## grumps

Scott, I'll be glad to participate.  Put me in for over 100.

jt


----------



## smoky10

I'm in also.


----------



## RonSchmitt

Put me in the "under" group, please.


----------



## d01phn1vr

Put me down for under.


----------



## winpooh498

Sounds like fun to me also!! 
I'm a little over a hundred

Dawn


----------



## NancyLaird

I'm in---the under 100 group.  Did this on the "other" forum and it was lots of fun...and I got a beauty!!

Nancy


----------



## exoticwo

Seems to me that if you get the same people doing the same thing all the time it might get boring for them and the rest of us. Variety is the Spice of Life!
 Having a new group of people interacting in a Swap is a good sign that this site is looked at and keeps turners interested in whats going on. (Translate to Successful)
 Hopefully that proverbial drawer of Junkers is not too full, I got a couple of mine to add!



> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />I'm surprised that some of the more well known members arenâ€™t participating in this.  Perhaps they have done these swaps before, too many times, and have a drawer full of Junkers made by us beginners! []


----------



## carverken

Please add me to the list for the under 100.  I am looking forward to it.

K


----------



## bburnham

I'm in also. Put me down for over 100.
Thanks

Barb


----------



## GoodTurns

i'll play.  i am right about 100, so can be a balancer if we get an odd number on either side.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Put me down, I'v long ago lost count but pretty sure I'm in the over 100 <s>age</s> group.


----------



## bobskio2003

I don't consider myself an "old-timer" quite yet but it was entirely by accident that I looked back at this thread.  The last time I looked at it it was just a poll.  I think you may be missing people just because they don't know there is a pen swap going on.  You can put me down in the "over" 100 group.


----------



## exoticwo

Scott,
Any update on when this event will take place???????


----------



## LEAP

Guess I'm over 100 by now never did try to keep a count. Sign me up.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe

I just found this thread by accident also (alright I'm not too bright)
 I'll go in at over 100 also Thanx


----------



## neon007

Im in...Under 100.


----------



## DocStram

I'm in also ... over 100.


----------



## jthompson1995

If it's not too late, I'm in.  Put me in the over 100 group.


----------



## wudnhed

I'm a little over 100 but feel my work looks under 100 so put me on the cusp.

Just another option.  You can also put everyone's name in alphabetical order.  Then start from the top, 1 sends to 2 - 2 sends to 3 - 3 sends to 4 and so on.  The last person on the list sends to the first person.  Just another option.

Anyway, I'm in!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

It looks to me like we have enough to make this a go!  I will crunch the numbers and post matches tomorrow. []


----------



## its_virgil

If it isn't too late I'll participate. I just did #101[] so I suppose I'm now a veteran. Put me in the oldies group.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />It looks to me like we have enough to make this a go!  I will crunch the numbers and post matches tomorrow. []


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />It looks to me like we have enough to make this a go!  I will crunch the numbers and post matches tomorrow. []



[}] Excuse me but, not only is it tomorrow already, but in 45 mins it will be the next day[}][] At midnight I turn into a pumpkin, so I catch up tomorrow.

PS Thanks for doing this Scott, I'm sure we'll all have fun[]


----------



## neon007

I wanted to know if there any guidelines??? Such as: a kit everyone sticks with or is it a free for all??? Are we gonna stick to wood or do castings to??? I know some people only like wood. Just wondering? Thanks.


----------



## Stevej72

If you have an odd number of people and need an extra person you can put me in over 100. If not I know I'm late in replying and will get in next time.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />It looks to me like we have enough to make this a go!  I will crunch the numbers and post matches tomorrow. []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [}] Excuse me but, not only is it tomorrow already, but in 45 mins it will be the next day[}][] At midnight I turn into a pumpkin, so I catch up tomorrow.
> 
> PS Thanks for doing this Scott, I'm sure we'll all have fun[]
Click to expand...


Sorry about not posting sooner.  I still have people PMing me wanting to be added to the list.  I would hate to exclude anyone.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by neon007_
> <br />I wanted to know if there any guidelines??? Such as: a kit everyone sticks with or is it a free for all??? Are we gonna stick to wood or do castings to??? I know some people only like wood. Just wondering? Thanks.



The details will be left up to you and your swap partner.  I will post the matches, then it will be up to you and your match partner to work out details (Pen types, materials, addresses, etc.)

I am going to post the matches in a seperate forum and post a link on this thread to it.  I need to PM Jeff and see where he would like me to put the details of the swap.


----------



## NancyLaird

Why don't you just start a new thread here and name it "Pen Swap - Matches Made"?  And I'm waiting patiently [8D]

Nancy


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana

Shucks, if it is not too late ... I will be happy to participate .. on whichever list you deem me appropriate ...


----------



## bud duffy

I would like to participate also put me where ever you need me.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

The matches have been made.  See this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26724


----------



## Snazzypens

I love doing swaps so if this is a green light. Please put my name down.[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Oh, man, I always miss these things. If you are short a 100+ turner, let me know!
Glenn


----------



## JayDevin

add me to the over list


----------



## JayDevin

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />My idea is not a PITH swap, but an actual pen swap (A makes for B, B makes for A).
> 
> If there is enough interest I would be willing to run it.


Add Me to the over list please


----------



## JayDevin

add me to the over list please


----------



## NancyLaird

DID YOU KNOW????  That the matches were made and swaps have already been accomplished?  Jay, you need to read the whole thread.  Nancy


----------

